# SKY BLOODY SKY



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

right this could take a while to explain :roll:

i called sky a couple of months ago to get sky/broadband/phone line etc installed

when i called i was told i couldnt get broadband setup untill i had the phone line installed... i did mention that i wanted the phone line from sky but the guy still insisted that he was unable to complete the setup but WILL get the tv sorted out.

i went onto the internet later that night and noticed that if i got the broadband installed at a later date i would be charged a hefty installation price so i called them back and the lady on the phone said she would put me onto a local company to get everything sorted.

the lady on the phone said no problem ill get everything sorted which she did.

she said the original sky instalation would be cancelled and everything setup etc

a week later SKY turns up to install tv and says they will cancel the local company install......

this is where it gets unbelievable..............we now have 2 accounts which we are getting charged for and they came out of the girlfriends account which didnt have the extra cash which meant bank charges and her car insurance not getting paid which also meant another charged....i called on several occasions and was told to send an email to cancel as they cant do it over the phone so i did, the guy said he would send out another viewing card for when the second account gets cancelled.....well no card has turned up so we have no sky tv :? :? :? :?

oh and i called to change the direct debit into my account and the indian woman on the phone had very basic english which meant i had to repeat my name over and over and in the end she still fucked it up which means i now have 4 fucking bills coming off on payday aaaarrrrgggggg

FUCKWITS


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes sounds about right, Sky ARE cocks :x


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Kammy - If the company has taken the direct debit then call your bank and ask for to 'indemnity claim' to be placed on your accounts DD's which you contest. That will reverse the funds to your bank account and can happen if the DD happened within the last 12 months. The money will go back into your accout within 3 to 5 working days.

Remember though that the company can claim the funds back as long as their is a DD set up so cancel it immediately after.

You can then apply to your bank manager at branch level for the charges to be refunded. Do this by writing a quick letter stating what you have done and deliver it to your branch. There is no point going through to call centres as they are currently very tight on refunding charges as this is one of the biggest streams of revenue for a bank and giving their losses recently - they will hang on to charges as much as possible. Branch level things are different as they cannot ignore you and want to keep your business.

You then need write to BT at:

BT Correspondence Centre
Providence Row
Durham
DH98 1HT

Then register your complaint detailing the funds taken and charges incurred to OFCOM - they monitor the industry and ensure compliance.

Contact OFCOM (020 7981 3040 during office hours) - Get the reference number and send it to BT.

Except 28 days for a reply.

In the mean time remember these 2 things:

You don't need to have a phone line to have Sky. I have a phone line but I never connect it to my TV. So what I don't get updates on my sky box - I don't care.

Sky Broadband is shit anyway. Go to Tiscalli or TalkTalk.

Anything else let me know via PM or through here.

Good Luck fella.

Cheers


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for that tesh, I'm defiantly calling ofcom today and will be sending a letter to the bank asap, here's hoping it will be sorted out in the end.... We still don't have sky tv but I'm still paying 2 accounts!! Takes the piss a bit eh.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

They are shite, I cancelled my broadband with them and they carried on charging me for 4 months after! I kept ringinging them to say it had been cancelled, they agreed with me and said they will stop the DD, then it would go again the next month! I couldn't cancel the direct debit cos it was in with the tv payment. In the end I rang up to cancel the tv and everything and they gave me 25% discount for 6 months, saving £10 overall, woo hoo!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

one word-ish.. FreeSat HD


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

virgin hd


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dont get me started on SKY tossers


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

unlucky Kammy
Tiscali isnt around any more they have been bought out by Talk talk, who i was unfortunate enough to have spent a couple of months with last year. Im now with a fantastic company whome i get everything from, all based in the UK and Which magazine award winning. Infact i loved the service so much i joined the business, which is why im not going to advertise there name. but if your interested drop me a PM and ill tell you more. likewise anyone else.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Seriously hoping he has had this all sorted now as this thread is over four months old :lol:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Seriously hoping he has had this all sorted now as this thread is over four months old :lol:


Ah yes, never looked at the date, it was top of the recent post list yesterday when i replied...or even saturday...jeez time's flying! hence the feeling of immediacy.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

soon as they said i had to have a bt line it was get lost............would rather stick to virgin and all there faults


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

If it means anything, the company I promote, is one the the few to also offer there service via cable lines to ie Virgin. So ya get the cable infrastructure, but not the customer services.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't EVER use TalkTalk they are the shittest of the shit. Just do a google search and read all the reviews of their customer service, they've even been on watchdog for it. Stay well away.


----------

